# HELP ME PLEASEEEE ! Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II - Incubator



## jwblues (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi there ive brought one of these incubators because ive got some gecko eggs on the way i just want to know the best way to keep all the humidity in there i know how to run it and that the heat needs to be between 27-32 i just want to make sure i have a sucessfull batch of eggs ifs there any information you have or if some one has got one and has had a sucessfull batch of eggs please tell me what you done i just dont want to lose any of the eggs so please help me if you can thanks jamie. Please help me with the set up.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

put it on quite mode, helps lessen the power of the fan.

I also keep a bowl of water in their once the temp is reached the water helps hold a good temp.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's pretty easy to use! You just plug it in and set the temperature and away it goes - I love it! I still take my eggs out every few days or a week and spray them if the humidity is not high enough for the species I'm incubating in it, but I've found it seems to be okay for leopard gecko eggs for me but the room it's in has quite a lot of humidity here naturally, I'm sure the occasional spray or as above a bowl of water will help if needed


----------



## snunn1438 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a little worried about my incubator (Lucky reptile herp 2 nursery) as i've set the temp on the digital dial to 30 but the temp in the incubator is 29.4, and the surface temp of the vermiculite in the egg tubs is 27.4, is this ok for beardie eggs?


----------

